# HELP!!! How to get rid of dead snail smell?? - Mostly Solved. THANKS!



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have no experience with your situation, but i have a couple blind suggestions: you could try rubbing alcohol, or you could use pumice like the auto mechanics use to get grease off (just don't stick your hands right back in the tank after that).


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

fire. haha jk.


----------



## doxikota (Mar 20, 2008)

honor said:


> fire. haha jk.


Quit smelling them!  You can try some odoban (works great in the wash to get the pee smell off the dog blankets), Lemon juice, or just keep washing them it will go away. 
PB


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

ack i'm out of lemons! I don't intentionally smell my hands.. the smell just kinda wafts over.


----------



## Lambasted (Apr 9, 2008)

lol that sucks. have you tried gasoline? works on oil and paint, might work on smell too.

it could also make it much, much worse as well... :/


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

What about spraying some Febreze or Lysol in some rubber gloves and wearing them for a while?


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

AHA! So I rubbed orange peel over my hands, and it got rid of all the smell. Yayyyy oranges! (or was it a tangerine..?) Citrus-y


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

I actually considered using febreeze, but last time I spilled fishfood into a heater vent (i'm smart..) I tried using febreeze and the smells mixed together. It was nasssttty.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

doxikota said:


> Quit smelling them!  You can try some *odoban *(works great in the wash to get the pee smell off the dog blankets), Lemon juice, or just keep washing them it will go away.
> PB


What's odoban and where do you get it?

One of our dog's blankets accidentally got mixed in with our nice towels a few months ago and I haven't been able to stand the smell of them ever since! :angryfire


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Lol The dead fishy water smell is horrible. my dad went clamming and got bucket of oysters and nasty stuff. We left it outside in the sun and in 2 days the water was black and all the mollusks were dead. I dipped my hand in and was like omg it stink!. It was like a 4 gallon bucket of dead oysters and fishes stuff.

I just rode it off ,left it alone, Citrus should work nicely.


----------



## Justbeginningfish (Mar 28, 2008)

there is some stuff at target called Kids and pets, its in the laundry aisle or maybe the pet aisle and it will get smells and stains off anything..my dog brought in a non fresh rat while we were out of town for the night (they have a dog door) by the time we got home the next afternoon the couch where he buried it was very ripe.

that stuff took the smell right out and will get rid of organic smells or stains in nearly anything


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

when I go fishing I use laundry detergent to get the fish smell off my hands.....


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's odoban and where do you get it?
> 
> One of our dog's blankets accidentally got mixed in with our nice towels a few months ago and I haven't been able to stand the smell of them ever since! :angryfire



Sams' Club generally has it stocked. 

I've used it a lot on camping gear that got musky/mildew smelling. It's pretty good stuff IME.


----------



## TubaTime1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I work for a large grocery store chain in the seafood department...I would have to say hands down the WORST smell I've ever smelled is dead Mussels...They smell like a mixture of low tide, horse manure and dead snail...

ITS BAD!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jinx© said:


> Sams' Club generally has it stocked.
> 
> I've used it a lot on camping gear that got musky/mildew smelling. It's pretty good stuff IME.


Thanks, Jinx :thumbsup:


----------



## walkingblind (Feb 5, 2008)

IMO, one of the cheapest and easiest ways to get skank smells off your hands is to rinse them in mouthwash. Most everyone has it and it's made to remove bad smells from biological tissue (ie your mouth) so it's safe for your skin, although if it has a high alcohol content it might burn a little. Lots of cooks use it to remove garlic and onion smell from their hands.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I cook all the time, and I HATE having my hands smell like fish, onions, or garlic. I was in a restaurant supply store, and found this thing that looks like a metal bar of soap. I was super skeptical, but I thought, for 5 bucks, what's the big deal. I'm not really clear on how it works, but rinsing your hands under cold water while rubbing them with this metal bar really does make all the smells go away. Supposedly, the metal ionizes whatever is making your hands smell, and pulls them off of your hands. Doesn't seem to be the right explanation, but it does work.


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually rub my hand with lime after eating shellfish....Or you can wait until your skin sheds away the smell


----------



## doxikota (Mar 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's odoban and where do you get it?
> 
> One of our dog's blankets accidentally got mixed in with our nice towels a few months ago and I haven't been able to stand the smell of them ever since! :angryfire


I saw somebody already posted Odoban is from Sam's. This is really some good stuff. I use it in my shop vac, Floor Mate and every load of laundry. It has even taken the gas/oil/trans fluid/ etc smell out of my husbands work jeans. Since I raise Dachshunds, I'm always doing dirty dog laundry. I have discovered the true meaning of "piss'n match". 
PB


----------



## wannaplant (Apr 12, 2008)

fishscale said:


> I was in a restaurant supply store, and found this thing that looks like a metal bar of soap.


That's what I was going to suggest, too. I lost my little stainless steel bar of soap, though, and now just rub my hands on our stainless steel kitchen sink.  I've seen various brands of the odor-off bars at Target, Bed Bath & Beyond, and other stores with a big kitchen gadget/utensil section.


----------



## Snailqueen (Apr 28, 2020)

Help! I went hiking and brought home 13 snails because I wanted to keep them as pets... they were fun at first but then... THE SMELL!!! They smell sooo bad and they aren't even dead!!! Omg I hate it! I don't know what to do, but I really don't want to get rid of them. Please help me!


----------



## Snailqueen (Apr 28, 2020)

Ewww I got some new snails (garden snails) and the smell BAD and they aren't even dead! It's really gross I'll have to try ALL of those thing because I don't know what to do. I have the snails in my bed room and I think I've gone NOSE-BLIND (eewww) everybody can smell it except for me. My brother says it is smelling semi-better ever since I opened my window. I've tried to use one of those glade plug-ins and the only thing it seems to do is make the hallway smell nice. What do I do?


----------



## Baysha (Apr 22, 2020)

Snailqueen said:


> Ewww I got some new snails (garden snails) and the smell BAD and they aren't even dead! It's really gross I'll have to try ALL of those thing because I don't know what to do. I have the snails in my bed room and I think I've gone NOSE-BLIND (eewww) everybody can smell it except for me. My brother says it is smelling semi-better ever since I opened my window. I've tried to use one of those glade plug-ins and the only thing it seems to do is make the hallway smell nice. What do I do?


A picture and description of their enclosure would help a lot...


----------

